# G4 demarre pas en target



## labosse-2009 (7 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, 

je viens de recevoir un G5 bipro 2X1ghz
Je souhaite faire passer mes données à partir du G4 (trois disques) mais il ne monte pas en target sur le bureau du G5...

Avez-vous une idée ?

Labosse


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2010)

As tu bien respecté  lla procédure exacte?
 certains voulant faire vite sautent  ou inversent des étapes
relire le topo dans l'aide et bien eteindre allumer demarrer  etc , dans l'ordre


----------



## labosse-2009 (8 Mars 2010)

Oui, oui.
G5 allumé, cordon firewire relié, démarrage G4 touche T enfoncée... Il démarre et s'arrête... ( le G4 )


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2010)

question toute simple
 il est sain le G4?
ou il avait des soucis?
par ailleurs 
mode target


> 1     *Éteignez* un ordinateur et laissez le second allumé.


----------



## labosse-2009 (9 Mars 2010)

rebonjour

Le G4 était neuf, il y a 8 mois ( jamais servi, MDD, 1,2 ghz, 2 G de ram). Il me fait quelques fois du kernel, essentiellement qd je suis sur Camino... Mais sinon, rien.

1) 
G4 source
G5 cible

2)
G5 allumé
G4 alllumage avec touche T enfoncée...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

labosse-2009 a dit:


> rebonjour
> 
> Le G4 était neuf, il y a 8 mois ( jamais servi, MDD, 1,2 ghz, 2 G de ram). Il me fait quelques fois du kernel, essentiellement qd je suis sur Camino... Mais sinon, rien.
> .


tiens tiens des kernel...
des kernel panic?

OS redresseé?
mac examiné?
( toute la batterie de tests usuels)


----------



## tsss (9 Mars 2010)

Tiens, mon G4 gigabit présente le même problème moins les KP :

démarrage en mode T, il s'allume, écran noir, n'affiche même pas le symbole firewire et s'éteint.

Je ne lui en tiens pas rigueur, le pauvre il est sénile


----------



## labosse-2009 (9 Mars 2010)

OS redressé ?  C'est quoi ?

batteries : utilitaires de disques (autorisation) + disk warrior ou drive genius

Autre chose ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

c'est quoi redresser un mac?


Apple hardware test , reparation de volume, reset pram pmu , voire reinstall d'OS


----------



## Arlequin (9 Mars 2010)

je suis dans la même impasse depuis un bon bout de temps

sur un G4 mdd 867
sur un mini aussi G4

jamais trouvé de solutions

que ce soit depuis le menu démarrage > mode cible ou direct touche T au boot


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

ca devient le fil 
"G4 et le target mort..."

c'est certainement  un complot mondial anti G4


----------



## labosse-2009 (9 Mars 2010)

réparation du volume : fait régulièrement via diskwarrior
PRAM : c'est vrai jamais fais.
Réinstal de OS, why not...

Apple hardware test ?


----------



## tsss (9 Mars 2010)

labosse-2009 a dit:


> ...
> 
> Apple hardware test ?



Quelque chose comme ça 

Point 5 & 6.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Mars 2010)

labosse-2009 a dit:


> Réinstal de OS, why not...



l'os n'est pas chargé pour le target si je ne m'abuse

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------

autre chose:  essaye l'inverse

piste: peut être est ce dû à la présence de trois disques ? non ? 
me souviens avoir une une merdouille avec un G4 avec deux DD
pas moyen de le monter, ai finalement branché que le disque système et ça a marché

piste deux: quid des cavaliers (jumpers) des disques durs ? n'y aurait il pas une importance à bien les placer ? 

piste trois: as tu essayé de lancer le target depuis l'Os du G4 ? préférences système>démarrage>mode disque cible ? Parce que c'est peut être "simplement" le clavier qui n'est pas reconnu immédiatement ! Est ce un clavier filiaire ? blanc ? alu ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2010)

A défaut de réussir à démarrer le G4 en mode Target, vous pouvez essayer de faire l'inverse (monter le G5 en mode Target sur le bureau du G4 démarré normalement). Ca permet de transférer les données tout pareil!


----------



## Arlequin (9 Mars 2010)

tiens y'a de l'écho 

 rémy


----------



## tsss (9 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> l'os n'est pas chargé pour le target si je ne m'abuse
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------
> 
> ...



+1 pas de chargement de l'os en mode target !

La piste 1 est intéressante, faudrait que je test ça sur mon Gigabit qui lui aussi à 2 disques sata dans le bide. 

Sinon, je ne pense pas que le rôle des jumpers des disques ait une importance dans le démarrage en mode target.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Mars 2010)

sata ? dans un G4 ? c'est d'origine ça ?


----------



## tsss (9 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> sata ? dans un G4 ? c'est d'origine ça ?



Ah bha non, je lui ai collé une carte pci sata pour en faire une bête de course . il a un raptor dans le ventre ! je sais c'est n'importe quoi


----------



## labosse-2009 (9 Mars 2010)

Bon, je vais essayer apple hardware test
Je vais aussi essayer de voir qui est le master des trois disques, (chaque disque a son tiger) et voir comment ça se comporte.

Transferer mes données du G4 avec le G5 en target ?
le G4 en tiger
le G5 en leopard... donc pas d'assistant de migration en G4 ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

labosse-2009 a dit:


> donc pas d'assistant de migration en G4 ?


et pourquoi tu dis ca??

de toutes facons tu migres pas tu reinstalles !


----------



## labosse-2009 (14 Mars 2010)

salut. Si je mets le G5 en source et le G4 en cible, cela ne me sert à rien. Je veux installer mes paramètres sur le G5 ( mail, itunes, CS1,etc.)


----------



## tsss (14 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> &#8230;..
> 
> piste: peut être est ce dû à la présence de trois disques ? non ?
> me souviens avoir une une merdouille avec un G4 avec deux DD
> ...



Ca n'a rien donné ?


----------

